# Will this mic and preamp work with REW?



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

I have an old EMM6 condensor microphone and MP-21 preamp, originally sold with Acoustisoft's ETF-5 software. Can I use it with REW? Thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give it a try this week after my external soundcard comes in.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry to hijack, but I also wanted to know : would this work for the sound card/pre amp :










http://www.amazon.com/Creative-E-MU-8740A-Audio-Interface/dp/B004GJXTQS


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

That Emu card should work on any PC that's running REW ( seems to also work on the Mac ) .

Here are eight alternate choices ( plus the Emu ) of simple 2-chnl USB cards that should work ( with REW ) on either a MAC or a PC ;



( It's always advisable to do in depth research ,for instance reading the  *onlne reviews*  ) about a prospective card . 

FYI, the under $150.00 range is quite heavily populated with adequate soundcards for use with REW . 

:sn:


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm just looking for the most inexpensive USB sound card with built in phantom power. I don't know whether the reviews are relevant to my situation - namely measuring with REW. Accuracy isn't particularly important as I'm using a loop back connection, correct me if I'm wrong. 

Is there something wrong with it? Is there a less expensive option with built in phantom power that you could recommend? I really don't want to have an external sound card in addition to a separate phantom power unit. Too many components. Would prefer a 2-in-1 unit if possible.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You couldn’t find anything suitable in the REW Soundcard Database thead?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Apologies, I never looked there. The Tascam unit US-122Mk2 unit looks good and several members here are using them according to the thread. Plus it's very inexpensive and it has phantom power. Thanks again for the thread. I'm moving inch by inch every day .. until I have all my components. 

I was so close to just ordering the XTZ mic and software but I think long term getting REW to work properly would be a better solution for my acoustic needs. Plus the software is much better and more advanced.


----------



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

I've taken my first measurements with the pictured microphone and preamp and it seemed to work fine for low-frequency sweeps. However, I eventually would like to use it for full-range measurements. 

Does anyone know of a calibration file for this microphone? Can I use a generic EMM6 calibration file? Does the preamp figure into the calibration, or is calibtration independent of the preamp? 

Sorry for the noob questions.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

PuckDaddy said:


> Does anyone know of a calibration file for this microphone? Can I use a generic EMM6 calibration file?


It would certainly be helpful to know what mic you're talking about, but no you can't use one mic's calibration file for another.




> Does the preamp figure into the calibration, or is calibtration independent of the preamp?


That's the sound card calibration, and it' separate from the mic calibration. That one REW can generate for you.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It would certainly be helpful to know what mic you're talking about, but no you can't use one mic's calibration file for another.
> 
> That's the sound card calibration, and it' separate from the mic calibration. That one REW can generate for you.
> 
> ...


Oops, sorry, I was referring to the mic in the first picture in the thread - which I believe was originally sold with the ETF4 software back in 202 or so. It has a serial number, but no apparent model number. It's a long shot, I know!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

PuckDaddy said:


> Does anyone know of a calibration file for this microphone?


Since you are indeed referring to a microphone that is serialized , I would suggest you contact either Doug at ETF ( [email protected] ) and ask him what he would charge ( to sell you the calibration file / if he still has it ) or ( contact the actual ) manufacturer of the mic ( mentioned in the picture link ) . 

The most you should pay would be the comparable cost ( with shipping added in ) to have it re-calibrated by either Herb at   or ( for the other side of the Atlantic )  , the cost is found in their category called *"services"*.

:sn:


----------



## tennis (Jul 11, 2012)

I have these two Mics will they work?

Sennheiser MKH 416 
Studio Projects C1 

Thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Probably not well. The 416 is a shotgun mic, which is highly directional. The C1 is a large-diaphram mic. The best measurement mics are omni’s with small capsules.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I have these two Mics will they work?
> 
> Sennheiser MKH 416
> Studio Projects C1


No !

- You need a test mic that is omni and uses a small capsule ( to maintain it's omni pattern at high frequencies ) that comes with a calibration file.

- Your best bet is from Herb at  *Cross-Spectrum .*  for the  *Dayton EMM-6 .* 

- Basic calibration is fine for your purposes . 

- Herbs custom calibrations are recommended over the generic ones available from Part Express .

:sn:


----------

